# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Corrie Spoilers 24th -28th October 2016

## Perdita

Episode 9019: Monday 24th October at 7.30pm 

Peter finds a friend in Steve. 
The Platts await news on Clayton. 
Alya plots out her future in business.

Writer â Martin Allen
Director â Abe Juckes
Series Producer â Kate Oates
Executive Producer â Kieran Roberts

***

Episode 9020: Monday 24th October at 8.30pm

Ken finds solace in Peterâs presence. 
Can David finally lay Kylieâs ghost to rest? 
Alyaâs plans go awry.

Writer â Simon Crowther
Director â Abe Juckes
Series Producer â Kate Oates
Executive Producer â Kieran Roberts

***

Episode 9021: Wednesday 26th October at 7.30pm

Can Sarah resist the temptation of Gary? 
Michelleâs fears start to grow. 
Peter feels judged from every side.

Writer â John Kerr
Director â Abe Juckes
Series Producer â Kate Oates
Executive Producer â Kieran Roberts

***

Episode 9022: Friday 28th October at 7.30pm

Michelle faces her turmoil. 
Caz begins to plot after rejection from Kate. 
Will Beth do enough to win Kirk over?

Writer â Susan Oudot
Director â Abe Juckes
Series Producer â Kate Oates
Executive Producer â Kieran Roberts

***

Episode 9023: Friday 28th October at 8.30pm

Steve comes face to face with fate. 
Caz shocks with a terrible confession. 
Alya takes a step towards success.

Writer - Ella Greenhill
Director â Abe Juckes
Series Producer â Kate Oates
Executive Producer â Kieran Roberts

----------

10079229 (13-10-2016), Dazzle (12-10-2016), KiwiMonkey (12-10-2016), sweetiehouston (12-10-2016), swmc66 (12-10-2016)

----------


## Perdita

This week on the Street: Gary and Sarah finally get together! Amy finds out about the baby, Craig plans to get Beth and Kirk back together and will Alya double-cross Sinead?

 Gary and Sarah - Coronation Street - ITV
Sarah texts Gary, asking him to meet her.

 Gary and Sarah - Coronation Street - ITV

Apologising for giving him mixed signals Sarah admits she really wants him and they kiss passionately!

 Steve and Peter - Coronation Street - ITV
Steve offers Peter a bed at the Rovers, but what will Michelle make of Steve's kind-hearted gesture?

 Amy and Liz - Coronation Street - ITV
Liz inadvertently lets slip to Amy that Michelle is pregnant, how will she react at the prospect of a little brother or sister?

 Michelle and Amy - Coronation Street - ITV
Especially when Amy learns that there is a chance that baby could be born with MD.

 Michelle, Amy and Leanne - Coronation Street - ITV
Will Leanne offer much help with the situation?

ITV

----------

Dazzle (17-10-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Robert and Michelle - Coronation Street - ITV
Or, will Robert become an unlikely confidant?

 Aidan, Liam and Eva - Coronation Street - ITV
Eva enjoys having Liam to stay and texts a picture of Aidan and Liam to Maria.

 Aidan and Eva - Coronation Street - ITV
Can Aidan hide his discomfort?

 Kirk and Caz - Coronation Street - ITV
Elsewhere, Caz arrives back but Kirk is firm - Maria's back on Monday and she has to be gone by then!

 Kirk, Eccles, Beth and Craig - Coronation Street - ITV
Kirk is friendly towards Craig but completely blanks Beth. Can Craig form a plan to reunite them?

 Sinead and Alya - Coronation Street - ITV
Alya puts pressure on Sinead insisting she runs up some mock up uniforms for the kebab shop.

 Dev, Alya and Rana - Coronation Street - ITV
Dev is really impressed with the uniform designs.

 Alya and Sinead - Coronation Street - ITV
But, how will Sinead react when Alya fails to give her any of the credit?

ITV

----------

Dazzle (17-10-2016)

----------


## swmc66

I just watched this morning and helen worth mentioned a story with bill having a stroke. I assume that is Ken

----------

Dazzle (17-10-2016)

----------


## olivia1896

> I just watched this morning and helen worth mentioned a story with bill having a stroke. I assume that is Ken


yeah and she probably wasn't meant to say that

----------


## Perdita

> I just watched this morning and helen worth mentioned a story with bill having a stroke. I assume that is Ken


  I thought the same when I watched it ...

----------

swmc66 (17-10-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

If Ken has a stroke it would be natural for members of his family to visit, so it'd be a good reason for Peter to stick around and for the new Barlow characters to be introduced.

----------

Perdita (17-10-2016), swmc66 (17-10-2016), tammyy2j (18-10-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Why would robert and michelle be mixing? Catering for her wedding planning?

----------

tammyy2j (18-10-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Why would robert and michelle be mixing? Catering for her wedding planning?


Only thing I can think of ....

----------

swmc66 (17-10-2016)

----------


## Perdita

To be honest, when Michelle and Robert were arguing as to who is responsible for the wedding catering, they had more chemistry than  Michelle and Steve had throughout their courtship and marriage

----------

Dazzle (18-10-2016)

----------


## Perdita

*Monday (1)*

As Ken struggles to speak, the doctor warns Tracy that his recovery will take time.

Soon afterwards, Steve finds Peter lurking in the ginnel. Peter admits that life in Portsmouth went a bit pear-shaped and he intends to stick around. Steve offers Peter a bed at The Rovers, but what will Michelle make of Steve's kind-hearted gesture?

Steve McDonald offers Peter Barlow a place to stay at The Rovers in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV
Meanwhile, as the court awaits the verdict of Clayton's murder trial, what is the state of play with David?

Elsewhere, having overheard Sharif and Alya arguing over Alya's new lingerie venture, Yasmeen wants to know what's going on. Clearly on the back foot, Sharif makes out that he has lent Alya Â£20,000 to finance her new business - a story which Yasmeen accepts.

However, Sharif is the least of Ayla's worries. As she unpacks her new embroidery machine with Aidan, Sinead watches with sullen resentment and Johnny returns from his holiday furious. Can Ayla overcome this latest calamity to get her venture off the ground?

Also, when Liz inadvertently lets slip to Amy that Michelle is pregnant, Amy is thrilled at the prospect of a little brother or sister.

Finally, Caz leaves, telling that Kirk she's going to Nottingham to find somewhere to live and will be back to pick up her stuff. Can Caz appeal to Kirk's soft nature before it's too late?



*Monday (2)*

Leanne takes Simon to see Ken. Tracy tells Simon that Peter caused Ken's stroke and she has sent him packing. Simon is disappointed he never said goodbye.

At the same time, Michelle relents and reluctantly agrees that Peter can stay for a few days. Peter visits Ken in hospital and asks him if he'd like him to pack his bags as Tracy has suggested. Barely audible, how will Ken reply?

Meanwhile, as the foreman of the jury pronounces the verdict of Clayton's trial, emotions flood through the courtroom. Later, Gemma, Craig and Eva raise a toast to Kylie in The Rovers.


Clayton Hibbs hears his trial verdict in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV
Elsewhere, as Sinead struggles with the embroidery machine manual, Alya reassures Johnny they'll have it up and running in no time. Johnny is taken aback to learn that Alya paid for the machine herself.

Also, with encouragement from Kirk, Liam asks Aidan if he can spend the night with he and Eva. Aidan reluctantly agrees. Eva enjoys having Liam to stay and texts a picture of Aidan and Liam to Maria. Aidan hides his discomfort.

Finally Michelle is furious when Liz admits to Michelle that she let slip about her pregnancy to Amy, while Gail orders Sarah to stay away from Gary and focus on her family.


*Wednesday)*

Sarah's psychiatric nurse is pleased with her progress and tells her that she's now discharged. Bethany hugs Sarah, thrilled with the news.

Having received a text asking him to meet her, Gary finds Sarah lurking in the ginnel. Apologising for all the mixed messages, Sarah admits that she really wants him and they kiss passionately.

Meanwhile, as Amy helps Steve build a cot for the new baby, Michelle struggles with her fears for their child's future as they await the results of Steve's tests.

Elsewhere, Peter begs Tracy for a chance to help out and make up with his dad. On Tracy's orders, Peter phones round the family breaking the news of Ken's stroke.

Also today, as Alya heads for work, she's clearly stressed and confides in Sharif that she still hasn't got the new embroidery machine up and running and Johnny is unimpressed.

Finally, Caz arrives back and makes out that things didn't work out for her in Nottingham. Kirk warns her that Maria is due back on Monday so she'd better be gone by then.

At the same time, having become quite attached to Liam, Eva suggests he could stay with them until Maria comes home. Aidan feigns enthusiasm before having a quiet word with Kirk, making out that Eva's not cut out for motherhood and he should pick Liam up as soon as he can.


*Friday (1)*

Having opened Michelle's iPad, Amy is shocked to realise she's been Googling abortion clinics. Clearly upset, Amy confides in Leanne and Robert. Leanne tries to comfort her, while Robert is stunned to realise Michelle is pregnant.

Leanne warns Michelle that Amy has found out about her plans for an abortion. Michelle breaks down and tells Leanne that she's so worried the baby could have MD it seems the only way. Can Leanne give Michelle the support she needs?

Michelle Connor confides in Leanne Tilsley in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV
Meanwhile, after a pretend row with Maria on the phone, Caz tells Kate that she has nowhere to stay, but ut Kate makes it clear she couldn't care less.

At the same time, when Kirk approaches with Eccles, he's friendly towards Craig but completely blanks Beth. Beth is upset and Craig forms a plan to reunite them. Luring Kirk to Number 5 on the pretext of a plumbing problem, Kirk lets himself in to find his surprise. Will it be enough to win Kirk over?

Elsewhere, as Simon reads aloud to Ken at his bedside, Peter and Audrey arrive. Believing Peter to have caused Ken's stroke, Simon snipes at him and Audrey is embarrassed. Ken listens frustrated, wishing he was well enough to intervene. When Simon then insists they do a crossword, it's too much for Ken who loses his temper and orders him to leave.

Also, as Faye and Seb chat over a milkshake in the cafÃ©, Faye's unsettled to clock Seb eyeing up a customer's purse. Worried that Seb intends to steal the purse, what will Faye do?

Finally, when a rival kebab shop owner calls in Prima Doner and threatens to sue Dev for replicating his uniforms, Alya steps in. Pointing out you can't copyright a colour and the logos are different, she sends him packing. Dev's impressed and when Alya suggests she designs some new uniforms for the shop, he's all for it.


[B]Friday (2)[/B

Michelle has a heart-to-heart with Robert and tells him her worries about the baby. Robert is supportive and assures her that she'll be a great mum no matter what. Buoyed by Robert's words, Michelle assures Amy that she's going to have the baby.

Later, Nick promises Leanne that he'll stand by her whatever the outcome of Steve's test. As the genetic counsellor breaks the news of his results to Steve and Michelle, will they get the outcome they're all so badly hoping for?

Meanwhile, forcing tears, Caz feeds Tyrone a sob story - telling him how Maria has 'gone nuts' and sends her abusive texts. Tyrone is completely taken in.

Elsewhere, Alya puts pressure on grumpy Sinead and insists she runs up some mock-up uniforms for the kebab shop. Dev is impressed with Alya's uniform designs, but how will Sinead react when Alya fails to give her any of the credit?

Also, when Beth returns home to find Peanut the dog but no sign of Kirk, she's gutted. Finding Kirk, she begs him to give her another chance, but will he relent?

Finally, Faye is shocked when Seb reveals that he's stolen a bottle of wine from the corner shop, while Ken orders a heartbroken Peter to leave and insists he doesn't want any visitors from now on after a doctor explains that he's suffering from aphasia.


Digital Spy

----------

lizann (18-10-2016), parkerman (18-10-2016), tammyy2j (18-10-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Is Sharof going to be in some scenes again. I do not like Alya's new side. It is out of character

----------

Dazzle (18-10-2016), parkerman (18-10-2016), tammyy2j (18-10-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Michelle confiding in Robert what why?

----------

Dazzle (18-10-2016), lizann (18-10-2016)

----------


## olivia1896

> Is Sharof going to be in some scenes again. I do not like Alya's new side. It is out of character


they'll play the scenes he's already filmed before he was fired.  and the writers just don't know how to write for Alya

----------


## lizann

> Michelle confiding in Robert what why?


 he will be her new fella once leanne and steve quick lighting fumble is discovered

----------


## lizann

> Michelle confiding in Robert what why?


 he will be her new fella once leanne and steve quick lighting fumble is discovered

----------


## Dazzle

> *they'll play the scenes he's already filmed before he was fired.*  and the writers just don't know how to write for Alya


I think that's unlikely since he was at the centre of a major storyline that's completely disappeared.  I wonder if we'll ever see Sharif again?

----------

parkerman (18-10-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Hope they all survive

----------

Dazzle (21-10-2016)

----------


## olivia1896

holy crap i need a xanax after that episode

----------

Dazzle (21-10-2016), swmc66 (21-10-2016)

----------


## swmc66

I know my family were laughing as i was screaming and shouting at the telly!

----------

Dazzle (21-10-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Meanwhile, here's a first look at the aftermath of Coronation Street's car explosion stunt as Anna Windass lies unconscious in hospital.

Viewers were horrified on Friday night as Anna was set on fire and left badly burned as a result of David Platt's car crash blast.

This brand new picture shows Anna in an induced coma - surrounded by her family, who are all anxiously waiting for news on her future.

Kevin, Gary, Faye and Tim all hope that she can make a full and speedy recovery - but we can confirm there'll be a long road ahead for her.


Anna Windass is in an induced coma in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV
Just when things were going well for Anna in the romance department, she'll also start pushing away Kevin (Michael Le Vell) as she questions whether he's staying with her for the right reasons or not.

Debbie Rush, who plays Anna, revealed: "Anna is put in an induced coma and when she comes round, the first thing she is thinking is that she doesn't want Kevin there out of pity. She wants him to love her, not pity her, and she doesn't want him to feel he has to look after her - this is not what he signed up for.

"For Anna, certainly at the beginning, it is nothing to do with how it looks. It is so horrific, she has got full thickness burns on her legs, she has to learn to walk again and learn to accept it herself.

"In her head she will be thinking: 'Where does this lead? How will she be? Will she ever be anywhere like she was before?"

Coronation Street airs these scenes next week on ITV.


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (23-10-2016), swmc66 (23-10-2016)

----------

